# 2015 - US Intercity Bus Study, Year in Review



## metrolinecoach111 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good day to everyone,

I know there are many people on the forum who are interested in bus travel in the US. Last week, the DePaul University Chaddick Institute for Metropolitan Development released its 8th annual report on intercity bus travel in the United States. Here is the link:

http://las.depaul.edu/centers-and-institutes/chaddick-institute-for-metropolitan-development/research-and-publications/Documents/2015%20Year%20in%20Review%20of%20Intercity%20Bus%20Service%20in%20the%20United%20States.pdf

The past year has been notable, not so much for the service expansions (there were quite a few of them), but for the ways bus companies are becoming more accessible to customers and expanding their current reach. Here are a few highlights:


Megabus and Jefferson Lines partnered with Google to list schedules and services on Google Maps (Megabus) and Google Transit (Jefferson). This allows for more seamless travel planning.
BoltBus integrated Uber in their mobile app, allowing for travelers to solve the "last mile" issue of travel (how to get from the station to your actual destination)
Greyhound launching BusTracker which provides real time information about schedules (in most cases)
More state DOT agencies are investing in bus travel to connect rural and underserved areas to major destinations and multi-modal transfer points, most notably Ohio, Colorado and Massachusetts
Bus companies (Greyhound and Martz Trailways) launched new partnerships with Amtrak as Thruway partners to introduce new riders to bus travel, thereby expanding Amtrak's reach in the process
Finally, starting on page 15, there are some very interesting data displays including market share and passenger miles/scheduled operations by region.

Would be happy to answer any questions. Enjoy!


----------

